# Poo from neighbours cat in the garden



## Keeto (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi there, I'm actually posting this for a friend of mine who is a cat lover, but has a very active 3 year old son, who loves playing in the garden. Problem is one or more of the neighbourhood's cats keeps pooing in the garden and this is a nuisance because her son may pick it up. She has never seen the cats do this as she is at work all day, so water pistol is no good. Has anyone got any suggestions on how to deter them when there is no one home? Any method needs to be child friendly too. Thank you!


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I think you can get something called cat repellent from places like B and Q which i'm assuming is child friendly. Afriend of mine recently saw his neighbour scattering sliced oranges all over his freshly mown lawn in an effort to deter the local cats. Don't know if it worked but they apparently don't like citrus...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Apparently orange peel and human urine (sorry disgusting I know) are repellant to cats.


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

You can find a few things at amazon, but if your friend has a hosepipe in the garden then this could be the answer.

Water Pest Repeller (650) - Protect Your Garden From Cats, Dogs And Rabbits, And Your Pond From Herons!: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

I know from personal experience that this works as my parents have one.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Chunky Wood Mulch or Bark Mulch. Looks nice, smells nice, good for the garden, too chunky to appeal to cats. 

(don't use the cocoa kind, or any with dyes added. Plain pine is good.)

PS. this thread brings to mind something that happended years ago. I was with my toddler nephew at the play ground, and we were playing in the sand box. As we sat there, a nice neighborhood cat came wandering over. She said hello to us, then walked over to the other side of the sand box and had herself a nice poop.

My nephew, and another little boy, were fascinated, in fact the other kid said "WWWOAH look at that!" 

After she was finished, she neatly covered it up and strolled away.

Needless to say, I (nor my sister) ever took the children to play in the sand box again!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is quite major, but it works!!!

Use a cat fence so no cats can get in and if you have cats they can't get out.

This is the link: Cat Fence: Purrfect Cat Enclosures and Cat Fences

If not (it doesn't suit everyone) then tell her to try the other ways as posted above.

xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I found this I sent to my Mum ...

One herb that is particularly repelling to cats is rue (Ruta Graveolens). Rue is a semi-woody perennial that grows to about 2-3 high and wide. Rue has gray-green foliage and clusters of small yellow flowers in summer. It is hardy in zones 4-9. Rue prefers full sun and, once established, can grow in poor soils and hot dry sites. Rue will repel cats from the area in which it grows. In addition, you could sprinkle the leaves of dried rue in flower pots or other areas you would like to protect from cats. 

It looks quite pretty as well


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

I have has this problem once before as well - a neighbours cat used to use my garden as its litter tray... i had spent over £100 on new plants and fixing the small garden up to look nice and it subsequently killed everything off either by digging it up or pooping everywhere... 

I tried everything... water, holly leave, spikey plants, bamboo canes, mulch, citrus peel... cat repellant spray and gels. The works. It didnt car - it would go regardless. 

AND my next door neighbour once commented on how nice my new plants looked (once i had replaced them all AGAIN) and i commented on how un-nice it was that her kitty continued to poop everywhere and kill everything off. She just chuckled and said 'cats will be cats'!! I said to her that if it killed this new lot of plants off that i'd be asking her for recompense. I was fuming. Didnt speak to her again and luckily moved to a new area which had no kitty garden troubles! 

Good luck tho hope you find the answer - let me know if you do!


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I found this I sent to my Mum ...
> 
> One herb that is particularly repelling to cats is rue (Ruta Graveolens). Rue is a semi-woody perennial that grows to about 2-3 high and wide. Rue has gray-green foliage and clusters of small yellow flowers in summer. It is hardy in zones 4-9. Rue prefers full sun and, once established, can grow in poor soils and hot dry sites. Rue will repel cats from the area in which it grows. In addition, you could sprinkle the leaves of dried rue in flower pots or other areas you would like to protect from cats.
> 
> It looks quite pretty as well


I wouldn't recommend rue if the garden has to be child-friendly. Rue is an incredibly bitter herb so it's unlikely a child would eat enough of it to be damaging, but it's not recommended as edible. The oil from the leaves can blister the skin if combined with exposure to the sun.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nothing worked for me when I had a grassy garden. Even my dog would not scare them away. I am sure they would sit and watch until we would go out for walkies or him to sleep then make their move!!


----------

